# Billing for a code blue



## codingat50 (May 20, 2010)

if a hospitalist is called to a code blue, but cpr is not necessary, he doesn't meet the 30 minute threshold of critical care, how to bill? provider is saying to bill for cpr, because he responded and the definition does not dictate he must do compressions.  thoughts?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 21, 2010)

*Documented E/M*

You'd bill the documented level of hospital visit.  If the hospitalist had previously seen the patient that day, then you roll ALL the documentation together to arrive at the level of service. 

If the hospitalist didn't perform CPR you cannot code for it. 

Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

